# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2022



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2022 às 10:40)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2022 às 16:00)

*15.5ºC*, já chuviscou, mas sem acumular.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Mar 2022 às 16:06)

Vão caindo umas gotas dispersas, sem acumulação.
*15.5ºC*
Vento de OSO


----------



## Rafa111 (1 Mar 2022 às 17:05)

Hoje já caíram um pingos por aqui e acolá, nada de especial.
Pelo radar daqui a uns minutos já deve haver uma "pequena rega"
De resto continua o ceu +- nublado





14ºC


----------



## jotackosta (1 Mar 2022 às 17:35)

Descida repentina da temperatura. Marca agora *11.2ºC

Fevereiro:*
*Precipitação Acumulada: 13,46 mm*
_*Máxima: 21ºC*_
*Mínima: -0,6ºC*


----------



## Nickname (1 Mar 2022 às 21:42)

*10ºC*
*1.8mm* acumulados, todos entre as 19 e as 20h.

14.2mm em São João do Monte, Tondela


----------



## leofe (3 Mar 2022 às 07:37)

Bom dia,
Por aqui já tem chovido bem. Vai neste momento nos 11,1 mm acumulados.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Mar 2022 às 09:41)

Logo pela manhã, chuva e algum nevoeiro, sigo com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2022 às 11:14)

*9°C*
Chuvisco por agora, *15mm* acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Z13 (3 Mar 2022 às 11:16)

Bom dia!
Por Bragança dia invernal! Temperatura de 7,9ºC; Rajadas até 35km/h e já 5mm acumulados!


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Mar 2022 às 11:30)

Já parou de chover, brilha o sol por entre as nuvens, o vento a soprar mais forte.


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2022 às 15:26)

Algum granizo na zona baixa da Covilhã, com a temperatura em 9°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2022 às 15:50)

Estrela com nova camada de neve:


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2022 às 16:38)

*10°C*, apesar de vários momentos de chuva fraca/chuvisco ao longo do dia, o acumulado não se alterou.
Vista para Sudeste:


----------



## jotackosta (3 Mar 2022 às 22:51)

Sigo com 3,7ºC. A chuva de hoje rendeu 11,2mm.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Mar 2022 às 00:50)

Dia que rendeu 21.0 mm de precipitação na estação Meteoestrela Covilhã.
De momento não chove mas mantém-se o vento forte.
Registo 5.3°C // 60%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2022 às 17:08)

Dias frescos de Primavera por estas bandas.

Manhã de geada, para variar, e agora o céu um pouco nublado a oeste. Mínima de -1,4ºC e 10,7ºC agora. 

O rio Sabor.







No planalto, alguma cor.


----------



## Nickname (5 Mar 2022 às 10:30)

Pequena queda de neva na Serra da Arada, concelho de São Pedro do Sul, a 920m de altitude:

Céu nublado e *8ºC* por aqui.
Mínima de *0.7ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (5 Mar 2022 às 20:53)

O dia foi misto com nuvens e algum sol à mistura.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2022 às 10:54)

Manhã ventosa com alguma geada no início. Mínima de 0,5ºC. Por agora 6,9ºC, vento de leste e uma sensação térmica de 5,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2022 às 11:47)

As montanhas a norte. Alguma neve nas montanhas e as mimosas a começar a floração.




Um bosque de carvalho negral com alguns pinheiros e umas azinheiras de pequena dimensão.


----------



## Cesar (6 Mar 2022 às 15:02)

O dia começou com céu limpo mas já surgiu neblusidade nas últimas horas.


----------



## Cesar (7 Mar 2022 às 07:06)

O dia começa com geada e algumas nuvens.


----------



## jotackosta (7 Mar 2022 às 09:16)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo e alguma geada por aqui. A mínima atingiu os -0,1°C.

Neste momento estão 7,3°C e 63% de humidade relativa.

Sentia falta destes dias em que se acorda com céu limpo, frio e geada e, com o decorrer das horas o céu vai ficando nublado com probabilidade de chuva/neve. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (7 Mar 2022 às 12:36)

Céu muito nublado por agora. 

*10,9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2022 às 12:55)

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima hoje foi de -3,8C.
Ontem foi de -2,3C e no Sábado -3,0C.


----------



## Cesar (7 Mar 2022 às 18:40)

O dia foi se tornando encoberto, estão 7.7c° de temperatura em Aguiar da Beira.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Mar 2022 às 23:45)

Neva com intensidade nas penhas da saúde a 1200m.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2022 às 00:06)

Webcam da Torre, caso queiram ver um nevão: 









						Dados Actuais Torre - Serra da Estrela | MeteoEstrela
					






					www.meteoestrela.pt


----------



## huguh (8 Mar 2022 às 00:58)

boa chuva que vai caindo certinha. já tinha saudades deste barulho


----------



## Bajorious (8 Mar 2022 às 01:20)

Chuva fraca e algum vento..
Registo 5.4°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Mar 2022 às 03:12)

Parou o vento e... chegou o nevoeiro
Temperatura a baixar para 4.9°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (8 Mar 2022 às 06:59)

Bom dia estão 4.4c° de temperatura em Aguiar da Beira, com alguma chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2022 às 09:22)

Primeira neve deste inverno em Montemuro.

Na Gralheira já pintou os telhados.
Em Várzea não há acumulação. 2,9ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (8 Mar 2022 às 11:32)

Bom dia!
Por Pedrosas o dia começou com nevoeiro seguido de boas abertas. Cai de momento um aguaceiro moderado.

Precipitação Acumulada: *11,43mm*
Temperatura actual: *7,2ºC*
HR: *94%*
Pressão Atmosférica: *1018mb*
Rajada Máxima: *23,7km/h*


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Mar 2022 às 12:10)

Cheguei as Penhas Douradas por volta das 9:30 (1º) e as estradas estavam cortadas junto ao centro de limpeza de neves (já havia alguma acumulação da noite anterior).









Esperei cerca de 20 minutos e abriram as estradas para a Torre.

Começou a nevar intensamente pelas 10:00 ía eu a caminho da Torre. Assim que chego á Torre estavam -1º, vento qb e um nevão brutal em que se viam farrapos gigantes a cair do céu.





Voltei a descer para as Penas Douradas e foi sempre a cair neve até chegar ao Hotel. É impressionante o que está a nevar na serra, mais concretamente desde a Torre até ás Penhas Douradas (+/- 1400m).



Vou lá voltar acima mais pelo final do dia (espero eu) com mais neve no chão e com o tempo melhor, tendo em conta o vento e a neve que caía.

p.s. peço desculpa pelas fotos da minha cadela mas são as únicas que tenho


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2022 às 14:36)

*9.7°C*, ainda vai chuviscando de vez em quando.
*12mm* acumulados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2022 às 16:09)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Cheguei as Penhas Douradas por volta das 9:30 (1º) e as estradas estavam cortadas junto ao centro de limpeza de neves (já havia alguma acumulação da noite anterior).
> 
> Ver anexo 1172
> 
> ...


Adoro o cão


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2022 às 18:13)

O Sol ainda apareceu agora ao final do dia.
*9°C* segundo o carro, e vento fraco a moderado bem fresquinho.

Vista para Este, zona de Penalva do Castelo e Sul do concelho de Sátão:


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2022 às 09:17)

*8.6°C*
Chuva fraca nas últimas horas.
*4.5mm* desde as 0h.


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2022 às 13:03)

*12.6ºC*, algumas abertas, mas ainda maioritariamente nublado.
*6mm* acumulados, 36mm em Março.


----------



## Cesar (9 Mar 2022 às 13:33)

Desde que se iniciou o dia já apanhei chuva miudinha e algum nevoeiro agora está encoberto por nuvens altas que ainda deixam passar o sol, com algum vento também.


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2022 às 18:59)

*8.4°C*, vento moderado.
Tarde de chuva fraca, quase sem pausas, *14.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (10 Mar 2022 às 08:35)

*9ºC*
Mais um fim de noite e início de manhã chuvosos, ainda que tendencialmente fraca.
*3.5mm *acumulados desde as 0h.

Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades perto dos 10mm hoje e dos 110mm em Março.


----------



## Norther (10 Mar 2022 às 11:08)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Cheguei as Penhas Douradas por volta das 9:30 (1º) e as estradas estavam cortadas junto ao centro de limpeza de neves (já havia alguma acumulação da noite anterior).
> 
> Ver anexo 1172
> 
> ...



Olha que te enganaste, é Penhas da Saúde e não Penhas Douradas :-)
Também te digo que a neve que há é muito pouco para a época, cada vez a Serra tem menos neve, se soubesses a uns anos atrás...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Mar 2022 às 17:55)

Norther disse:


> Olha que te enganaste, é Penhas da Saúde e não Penhas Douradas :-)
> Também te digo que a neve que há é muito pouco para a época, cada vez a Serra tem menos neve, se soubesses a uns anos atrás...



Acredito, no entanto foi a suficiente para me deliciar


----------



## jotackosta (10 Mar 2022 às 19:04)

Chove bem neste momento. Aumento da intensidade do vento.

10,3°C

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Mar 2022 às 23:58)

*9.8ºC*, vento mais forte na última hora, acompanhado por chuva moderada.
*8.7mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2022 às 00:15)

chegou a chuva!


----------



## huguh (11 Mar 2022 às 01:11)

chove torrencialmente! as saudades que eu já tinha de escrever isto


----------



## Nickname (11 Mar 2022 às 11:18)

*10°C*
Mais *10.8mm* hoje, *65mm* em Março.
Por agora está assim:



Junto ao rio Pavia:


----------



## Cesar (11 Mar 2022 às 13:43)

Céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros e vento  com rajadas.


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Mar 2022 às 14:43)

Por aqui vai chovendo. O sol já espreitou mas foi-se embora. Sigo com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2022 às 09:05)

*6.6ºC*, chuva fraca na última hora.
*1.5mm *acumulados.


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2022 às 10:21)

Por aqui vai chuviscando com 3,3ºC neste momento. O chuvisco começou com 1ºC e tem vindo a aquecer desde então. Mínima de 0,2ºC, com direito a geada.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Mar 2022 às 13:25)

Manhã com períodos de chuva fraca, com um acumulado de 6 mm.


----------



## Serrano (12 Mar 2022 às 15:26)

Chuva certinha no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 8.7°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (12 Mar 2022 às 15:49)

Uma tarde bem regada, sigo com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2022 às 15:51)

Chuva fraca, 99% de Hr e 6,9ºC. 

É bem possível que acabe como um dia de inverno.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2022 às 16:29)

*10ºC*
Já com 8 horas de chuva fraca ininterrupta, *8.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## Bajorious (12 Mar 2022 às 19:21)

29,6 mm de rega na Covilhã (estação Meteoestrela)

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2022 às 19:44)

*9ºC*
Chuva bem mais consistente nas últimas horas, *21mm* acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2022 às 21:58)

*8.1ºC*, sem chuva nas últimas duas horas.
*21.9mm* no dia de hoje, *87.9mm* em Março.

Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades já ultrapassou os 180mm mensais.


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2022 às 00:19)

*7.4ºC*
Belo aguaceiro agora, já 2.7mm acuulados em menos de 10 minutos, e continua...


----------



## Bajorious (13 Mar 2022 às 03:05)

Acumulado do dia, na estação Meteoestrela, foi de 31.4 mm (Covilhã).
De momento registo 5.2°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Mar 2022 às 07:51)

Depois da bela rega de ontem, com um acumulado de precipitação de 27.5 mm, hoje o dia acorda com o céu totalmente limpo.


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Mar 2022 às 10:27)

ac_cernax disse:


> Depois da bela rega de ontem, com um acumulado de precipitação de 27.5 mm, hoje o dia acorda com o céu totalmente limpo.


Mesma coisa aqui em CB.


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2022 às 10:45)

*11ºC*
Alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos na última hora, *4.5mm* acumulados.
Rio Vouga, hoje de manhã, no concelho de Viseu:


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2022 às 11:15)

Sol e 7,8ºC e algum vento de oeste.

A nevada de ontem e desta noite, nas montanhas a norte.


----------



## jotackosta (13 Mar 2022 às 12:14)

Bom dia!

Ontem o acumulado ficou pelos 23,1mm. Cheguei a registar um rate de 7mm a meio da tarde. Foi uma bela rega.

De momento estão 11°C e o céu muito nublado.
A Humidade anda pelos 70% e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2022 às 15:43)

*10.2°C*, céu encoberto.

Acumulado nos *6.9mm* devido a 3 ou 4 aguaceiros curtos mas intensos.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2022 às 17:52)

Em Várzea 6,6mm acumulados dos aguaceiros desta tarde.
100,0mm acumulados este mês.


----------



## Beric D (13 Mar 2022 às 19:57)

Dan disse:


> Sol e 7,8ºC e algum vento de oeste.
> 
> A nevada de ontem e desta noite, nas montanhas a norte.
> Ver anexo 1196
> Ver anexo 1195


Sanábria?


----------



## Nickname (13 Mar 2022 às 20:38)

*7.4ºC*
Não acumulou mais, apesar de terem caído mais alguns chuviscos.
Março segue nos *94.8mm.*


----------



## jotackosta (14 Mar 2022 às 12:38)

Hoje ainda não acumulou chuva, mas aproxima-se alguma precipitação. Pressão atmosférica a descer para os 1006,8hpa. O vento sopra moderado e a temperatura está nos 9,2ºC (em subida). Humidade mantém-se nos 79%.


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Mar 2022 às 12:47)

Boas, a chuva começou fraca por volta das 8 da manhã, com alguns momentos de acalmia tem-se mantido, por agora chuva fraca e sigo com 8.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2022 às 13:20)

Beric D disse:


> Sanábria?


Sim.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2022 às 09:06)

Orion disse:


>



Já temos alguma acumulação de poeira na neve da serra da Estrela.


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2022 às 09:26)

Do deserto chega o verão. 

Visibilidade reduzida, 78% de Hr, 11,5ºC por agora. Mínima de 7,0ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Mar 2022 às 09:47)

Muita poeira aqui por CB também, os carros já estão com uma bela camada. Sigo com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Norther (15 Mar 2022 às 12:06)

Já n me lembrava de tanto pó...


----------



## jotackosta (15 Mar 2022 às 12:28)

Algum vento por aqui, muita poeira.
15,3°C





Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2022 às 12:38)

Neve a ficar com um tom acastanhado na serra da Estrela:


----------



## Albifriorento (15 Mar 2022 às 12:44)




----------



## Rafa111 (15 Mar 2022 às 14:16)

19.3ºC e com muita poeira a mistura.





Nunca me lembro de ver uma poeira vinda de África tão densa como esta.
Até custa a respirar lá fora.


----------



## Norther (15 Mar 2022 às 14:35)

Agora está pior, os carros cheios de pó, francamente não me lembro de tal.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2022 às 14:38)

Norther disse:


> Agora está pior, os carros cheios de pó, francamente não me lembro de tal.
> Ver anexo 1211


Diria que é mesmo algo inédito esta concentração de poeiras tão próxima à superfície.


----------



## huguh (15 Mar 2022 às 14:47)

por aqui está igual


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2022 às 15:00)

Um pouco pior agora de tarde. Tudo coberto por uma película de pó amarelo e a visibilidade ainda mais reduzida.

Vento de este, 45% de Hr e 18,6ºC neste momento. 

Mal dá para ver o outro lado da cidade.


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2022 às 08:49)

Continua a bruma seca. Fraca visibilidade, 11,8ºC com uma mínima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mar 2022 às 10:59)

Nota-se bem a deposição de poeiras na serra da Estrela, especialmente no vidro da webcam da Torre


----------



## Norther (16 Mar 2022 às 11:00)

Por aqui igual, não consigo ver a Covilhã nem Fundão.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2022 às 17:37)

Uma linha de precipitação a entrar pela fronteira, de Zebreira a Almeida, vai tingir a Estrela de laranja.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Mar 2022 às 18:51)

StormRic disse:


> Uma linha de precipitação a entrar pela fronteira, de Zebreira a Almeida, vai tingir a Estrela de laranja.


Cairam uns pingos aqui em CB, não chegou para molhar o piso, por acaso estava na rua, se não nem tinha dado por nada.


----------



## jotackosta (16 Mar 2022 às 20:20)

Começa a chover neste momento. Lama.

11,4°C

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (16 Mar 2022 às 22:17)

Rajadas de vento desde as 21h, até já se nota uma diminuição das poeiras para metade...
Sigo com 12.6°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (16 Mar 2022 às 23:22)




----------



## Rafa111 (17 Mar 2022 às 01:37)

Bem o resumo do dia ontem foi idêntico ao de anteontem, com a diferença da poeira da parte da manhã, ser extremamente densa(a mais densa até agora)
(Foto tirada por volta das 17h, já com alguma redução da densidade)





Agora nesta madrugada de quinta-feira, a poeira diminui consideravelmente por volta das 23h, e agora é quase não existente.
12ºC


----------



## Cesar (17 Mar 2022 às 07:04)

Hoje o dia já se encontra mais limpo tirando as nuvens altas.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Mar 2022 às 09:49)

Hoje já se vê o tecto de nuvens, a Serra da Gardunha também já é visivel, poucas poeiras.


----------



## jotackosta (17 Mar 2022 às 12:43)

Ontem a precipitação rendeu 0,25mm. A máxima atingiu os 15,5ºC.
Hoje o céu apresenta-se nublado. Sigo com 12ºC e vento a soprar de NE com rajadas na ordem dos 20km/h.

Humidade relativa a descer: 58%
Pressão atmosférica: 1024HPa


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2022 às 20:44)

Hoje, ao pôr-do-sol. 



Por agora 7,1ºC e uma máxima de 11,6ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (18 Mar 2022 às 00:32)

Dia de hoje muito nublado e com rajadas de vento frequentes.
8.7ºC
Foto ao final da tarde:


----------



## Cesar (19 Mar 2022 às 21:44)

O dia começou com algum sol nas foi ficando nublado ao longo do dia.


----------



## Cesar (20 Mar 2022 às 14:29)

O céu mantem se nublado com vento mas sem chuva.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Mar 2022 às 16:55)

Quase quase ... E vai ser o resto da tarde/noite 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (20 Mar 2022 às 17:49)

Chuva fraca desde sensivelmente as 4 da tarde.


----------



## Rafa111 (20 Mar 2022 às 18:06)

Aqui já começou a pingar.
14ºC


----------



## jotackosta (20 Mar 2022 às 18:54)

Começa agora um chuvisco.
13,8°C
1014hpa
Vento de SE
Humidade nos 58%

Vista para Sul

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mar 2022 às 19:40)

Acho que a previsão para aqui está a falhar. Pelo radar a chuva está a passar toda ao lado.

Até ao momento, acumulado inferior ainda a 2 mm.


----------



## invent (20 Mar 2022 às 19:58)

Está um buraco negro na serra da estrela...


Edit: É um vídeo/gif mas não reproduz :/


----------



## DaniFR (20 Mar 2022 às 21:58)

invent disse:


> Está um buraco negro na serra da estrela...
> 
> 
> Edit: É um vídeo/gif mas não reproduz :/


Também reparei nisso. 
A chuva está toda a cair na vertente SE da Serra da Estrela. Dali para Norte pouco passa. O Rio Zêzere deve estar a ser bem abastecido.


----------



## Nickname (20 Mar 2022 às 22:09)

*9.5ºC
6.6mm* nas últimas horas por aqui.
*101.7mm* em Março.


----------



## Cesar (21 Mar 2022 às 07:07)

Céu com abertas.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Mar 2022 às 10:31)

Daqui por um bocado irei até até Covilhã.

Qual a melhor altura do dia para a probabilidade de ver um bocado de neve a cair na Serra da Estrela?

Hoje de tarde? Amanhã?

Obrigado.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (21 Mar 2022 às 11:39)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Daqui por um bocado irei até até Covilhã.
> 
> Qual a melhor altura do dia para a probabilidade de ver um bocado de neve a cair na Serra da Estrela?
> 
> ...


Neve há muita, as estradas estão inclusivé encerradas devido a queda de neve.. Se o teu objetivo é ver nevar, acho difícil pois se nevar, por segurança, vão encerrar as estradas..


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Mar 2022 às 11:52)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Neve há muita, as estradas estão inclusivé encerradas devido a queda de neve.. Se o teu objetivo é ver nevar, acho difícil pois se nevar, por segurança, vão encerrar as estradas..



Resumindo, não há hipótese do miúdo brincar um bocado na neve?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (21 Mar 2022 às 13:41)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Resumindo, não há hipótese do miúdo brincar um bocado na neve?


Há, sobe pelo lado da covilha, passas penhas da Saùde e nos piornos, junto ao centro de limpeza de neve deves ter alguma neve (presumo). Caso contrário é aguardar que as estradas abram mas como está para vir mais neve e vento não sei se as vão abrir hoje..


----------



## Andre Barbosa (21 Mar 2022 às 15:19)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Há, sobe pelo lado da covilha, passas penhas da Saùde e nos piornos, junto ao centro de limpeza de neve deves ter alguma neve (presumo). Caso contrário é aguardar que as estradas abram mas como está para vir mais neve e vento não sei se as vão abrir hoje..



Já estou pela Serra.
Já subimos aos 1600/1700 metros e nada de neve. E estrada cortada para a torre…

Viemos por Seia.

Logo ou amanhã tento pela Covilhã, já que vou ficar por lá a dormir.

Duvido que em Piornos haja neve também.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (21 Mar 2022 às 16:33)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Já estou pela Serra.
> Já subimos aos 1600/1700 metros e nada de neve. E estrada cortada para a torre…
> 
> Viemos por Seia.
> ...


Era o que eu previa.. Com a temperatura que está só mesmo na torre ou perto aí por volta dos 1800 no entanto a acumulação lá em cima deve estar muito boa.. A incógnita agora é se abrem as estradas ou não amanha..


----------



## Norther (21 Mar 2022 às 21:21)

boa noite, por aqui vai chovendo, tenho um acumulado de 20mm nas ultimas 24h, com 9,4ºC e sem vento.


----------



## Cesar (22 Mar 2022 às 07:02)

Bom dia estão 6.7c° de temperatura em Aguiar da Beira.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (22 Mar 2022 às 11:49)

Hoje já dá para subir à Torre


----------



## LMMS (22 Mar 2022 às 16:08)

Muita Chuva a cair entre Sever do Vouga e Oliveira de Frades. mesmo em cima da Albufeira de Ribeiradio.
Perto de 50Dbz no radar!


----------



## Rafa111 (22 Mar 2022 às 20:57)

Muita chuva caiu durante a tarde hoje aqui, e a mesma continua por noite a dentro.
Que continue assim por mais uns dias.
10.7ºC


----------



## Nickname (22 Mar 2022 às 22:41)

LMMS disse:


> Muita Chuva a cair entre Sever do Vouga e Oliveira de Frades. mesmo em cima da Albufeira de Ribeiradio.
> Perto de 50Dbz no radar!


O costume nessa zona, a estação de Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades segue já nos 38mm hoje, *228mm* em Março.

Aqui também tarde e início de noite bastante chuvosos, com *17.7mm*.
*9.8ºC*


----------



## Cesar (23 Mar 2022 às 07:07)

Bom dia Céu nublado mas sem chuva.


----------



## Nickname (23 Mar 2022 às 08:58)

Mais 12.2mm desde as 0h, sem chuva por agora.


----------



## Nickname (23 Mar 2022 às 12:10)

Já agora, alguém sabe de onde foram buscar estes normais climáticos para a estação do aeródromo de Viseu(a segunda tabela na imagem em baixo))?
No site do ipma não dá para consultar, e tenho ideia que é a primeira vez que vejo normais referentes aquela estação, reparei hoje na wikipedia.




De qualquer maneira parecem-me credíveis os dados, máximas mais baixas no aeródromo, assim como mínimas mais altas ao longo do ano, e mais precipitação.

Este mês segue acima dos 100mm em todas as estações wunderground/ipma do conceho, portanto o mês vai acabar chuvoso pela certa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Mar 2022 às 13:49)

Nickname disse:


> Já agora, alguém sabe de onde foram buscar estes normais climáticos para a estação do aeródromo de Viseu(a segunda tabela na imagem em baixo))?
> No site do ipma não dá para consultar, e tenho ideia que é a primeira vez que vejo normais referentes aquela estação, reparei hoje na wikipedia.
> 
> 
> ...


Vão buscar à Organização Mundial de Meteorologia. Por lá têm publicados os valores normais provisórios de 8110, que o IPMA, por alguma razão, retirou do site.


----------



## RP20 (23 Mar 2022 às 19:33)

Eu por acaso já há muito tempo que só me guio por essas normais da Wikipedia, porque até prefiro as normais 81 2010 (mais recentes) que as absoletas 71 2000.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2022 às 19:34)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Vão buscar à Organização Mundial de Meteorologia. Por lá têm publicados os valores normais provisórios de 8110, que o IPMA, por alguma razão, retirou do site.








						IPMA - Fichas Climatológicas 1981-2010
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Cesar (24 Mar 2022 às 07:09)

Já não chove desde as 14h de ontem.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2022 às 11:56)

Parcialmente nublado, 13,4ºC com vento de leste.


----------



## jotackosta (25 Mar 2022 às 11:59)

Céu muito nublado, com poeira. Estão 13,4°C e vento de SE. Humidade nos 73%.
Este mês já rendeu 118,4mm de precipitação por aqui.

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2022 às 17:03)

13°C, já caíram uns chuviscos muito ligeiros.
Vista para Norte:


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2022 às 18:04)

Aguaceiro moderado em Várzea da Serra.
2,4mm acumulados até ao momento.
Temperatura nos 10,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (26 Mar 2022 às 15:24)

13°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (27 Mar 2022 às 14:26)

Continua o tempo esquisito


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Mar 2022 às 16:07)

Céu "fosco" limpo, com sol a mistura.
Com temperatura de primavera: 24ºC
Detesto este tempo, até doem os olhos.


----------



## jotackosta (28 Mar 2022 às 16:32)

Por aqui 19,7°C, nebulosidade alta.

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Mar 2022 às 21:43)

Tal como estava previsto, vai chuviscando aqui em CB.


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Mar 2022 às 23:55)

15.1º neste momento
Eu a pensar que ainda vinha chuva durante a noite mas estou a ver que a Serra da Estrela e do Açor estão a fazer uma grande barreira para ela não passar para a beira alta.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 04:27)

Rafa111 disse:


> 15.1º neste momento
> Eu a pensar que ainda vinha chuva durante a noite mas estou a ver que a Serra da Estrela e do Açor estão a fazer uma grande barreira para ela não passar para a beira alta.



Bastante activa a linha sobre a cordilheira central:


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2022 às 14:47)

Coisa estranha. Está a chover.


Vento de NW, 11,1ºC, chuva moderada a forte, granizo e trovoada.


----------



## jotackosta (29 Mar 2022 às 14:49)

Trovoada e chuva por aqui. Ecos vermelhos no radar.

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## invent (29 Mar 2022 às 15:19)

Muita chuva, trovoada e granizo já a fazer estragos.


----------



## Rafa111 (29 Mar 2022 às 15:29)

Vista para Nordeste (Viseu):




Vista para Sudoeste(Caramulo Sul):





Era bom que viesse uma chuva ou um trovoada para matar umas saudades.
Mas até agora está tudo a passar ao lado 
21ºC


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2022 às 15:32)

primeiro trovão a ouvir-se agora por aqui


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2022 às 15:33)

Apenas chuvisco aqui, sem acumular.
Quase 10mm, apenas 4km a Este:





__





						Personal Weather Station Dashboard | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2022 às 16:00)

começa a chover com força agora, acompanhado de vários trovões


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2022 às 16:18)

trovões mais perto. que temporal


----------



## Rafa111 (29 Mar 2022 às 16:41)

Lá anda ela...





Já se ouviram vários trovões.
Mas até agora tudo a passar ao lado...mehhh


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2022 às 16:45)

Atenção!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mar 2022 às 17:07)

Miranda do Douro esta tarde:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Mar 2022 às 17:08)

Que carga que caiu aqui no centro da city! A rua parecia um rio. E alguns trovões fortes a acompanhar. Não foi muito tempo mas foi bravo!


----------



## Serrano (29 Mar 2022 às 17:22)

Trovoada e granizo na zona baixa da Covilhã... está forte!!!


----------



## Serrano (29 Mar 2022 às 17:28)

Está a ficar bonito o passeio 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (29 Mar 2022 às 17:30)

Covilhã, trovoada com granizo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jotackosta (29 Mar 2022 às 17:35)

6,4mm acumulados





Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (29 Mar 2022 às 19:05)

huguh disse:


> primeiro trovão a ouvir-se agora por aqui


Em Lamego também choveu e trovejou?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2022 às 19:49)

27mm aqui numa estação vizinha, na zona Este do concelho de Viseu.
25mm em Canas de Senhorim, Nelas


----------



## Norther (29 Mar 2022 às 20:42)

Por aqui andou rondar os 27 mm hoje, com a grande chuvada que tivemos ao final da tarde acompanhada de trovoada, muito granizo pela zona da Covilhã.


----------



## LMMS (29 Mar 2022 às 20:51)

54 Dbz no radar!
A Estação de Canas de Senhorim, que é a mais próximo desta chuvada registou um pico de rate de quase 100 mm.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 21:18)

Os fortíssimos aguaceiros na região de Castelo Branco produziram extensos ecos vermelhos e roxos entre as 17:00 e as 18:00.
A estação de Cebolais de Cima registou *10,4 mm em 5 minutos*, para um total do aguaceiro de *18,3 mm em menos de 25 minutos* e *23,4 mm* de acumulado do dia até esta hora. O eco roxo dessa célula durou cerca de meia hora, das 17:10 (18h10) às 17:40.
Aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada, com descargas entre as 17:10 e as 18:40, que só terminou já sobre a região a norte de Castelo de Vide.






Há mais valores de acumulados intensos em outras estações pela RINC, mas carecem de verificação por comparação com os registos de radar e estações próximas.
Exemplo disso são os cerca de 30 mm em 10 minutos na estação WU da Covilhã. Nessa hora a EMA do aeródromo registou 20,3 mm.

Infelizmente numerosas estações da rede IPMA falharam vários registos horários e outras apresentam certamente problemas.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 21:44)

TiagoLC disse:


> Atenção!



Essa célula, no seu movimento para SSE, passou em Canas de Senhorim e Nelas. Na *EMA de Nelas* há *15,3 mm* registados entre as 15:00 e as 16:00 utc.

Na estação WU de Canas, em menos de *10 minutos foram registados 15,7 mm* entre as 15:39 e as 15:49, terminando o aguaceiro cerca das 15:56 com um total de *19,1 mm em 17 minutos*.

O eco roxo da célula durou pelo menos das 15:15 até às 15:55.






MeteoNelas começou a registar precipitação cerca das 15:00 e terminou cerca das 15:59, para esta célula, com *16,5 mm*. Este registo é concordante com o da EMA.
Note-se que os ecos roxos em princípio não atingiram Nelas.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2022 às 22:05)

StormRic disse:


> Essa célula, no seu movimento para SSE, passou em Canas de Senhorim e Nelas. Na *EMA de Nelas* há *15,3 mm* registados entre as 15:00 e as 16:00 utc.
> 
> Na estação WU de Canas, em menos de *10 minutos foram registados 15,7 mm* entre as 15:39 e as 15:49, terminando o aguaceiro cerca das 15:56 com um total de *19,1 mm em 17 minutos*.
> 
> ...



Precursora da célula de Nelas/Canas foi a célula que teve curta vida imediatamente a Leste de Viseu.





A estação em Carragoso (Santos Evos) começou a acumular cerca das 14:14 utc. Às 14:59 levava já 8,4 mm acumulados. Nos *5 minutos seguintes acumulou mais outros 8,4 mm* (totalizando 16,8 mm) e o aguaceiro terminou aqui às 15:19 com um acumulado total de *19,0 mm*.


----------



## Rafa111 (29 Mar 2022 às 23:27)

Bem aqui como eu já previa, passou tudo ao lado, nem um pingo de chuva.
Só houve os "roncos" ao longe da trovoada.
9.2ºC


----------



## raposo_744 (30 Mar 2022 às 08:34)

ontem veio um aguaceiro de 5 minutos e 2 trovoadas  pouco depois  que nada deram em termos de chuva.Hoje algum vento e muito sol
Alváres-Góis


----------



## jotackosta (30 Mar 2022 às 19:07)

O dia foi marcado por céu nublado com boas abertas, uma máxima de *16,2ºC*, sem chuva e com o vento a aumentar de intensidade a meio da tarde.
Sigo com 12,6ºC e vento do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## raposo_744 (31 Mar 2022 às 09:23)

chove  calmamente.
Alváres -Góis


----------



## Nickname (31 Mar 2022 às 10:41)

Chuva também por aqui, *8.8ºC*, *1.2mm* acumulados.

Março perto dos 150mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mar 2022 às 12:46)

Caiu um aguaceiro à pouco, coisa pouca. Sigo com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Beric D (31 Mar 2022 às 17:04)

Alguém por Montalegre? Acredito que se houver precipitação lá para o início da noite poderão cair alguns flocos...


----------



## Albifriorento (31 Mar 2022 às 17:46)

Muito vento aqui por CB, sem chuva, sigo com 14.1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (31 Mar 2022 às 22:08)

Resumo do Mês:​Temperatura Máxima*:* *20.5ºC *(dia 25)​Temperatura Mínima*:* *-0.1ºC* (dia 7)​Temperatura Média:* 9.6ºC*​Humidade Média: *78%*​Precipitação*: 126,2mm *(18 dias chuvosos)​Precipitação Máxima Diária: *23,1mm *(dia 12)​


----------

